# The Fountain (2006)



## Highlander II (Jun 30, 2004)

Not a lot on this movie just yet - supposedly starts filming in November in Montreal, to be released in spring of 2006 (IIRC) -- 


from "Coming Soon"



> A quest for immortality - via a "tree of life" found in Central America - is attempted in three different centuries, the ultimate lesson being that death, as part of the process of rebirth, is to be embraced, not feared.




from http://www.killermovies.com/f/thefountain/articles/3924.html



> Hugh Jackman Confirms 'The Fountain' Role
> [Tue April 27, 2004 05:50PM]
> Hugh Jackman says he will have a major role in Darren Aronofsky's Sci-Fi epic movie The Fountain. "I play three characters, and it's basically about the search for the Fountain of Youth," Jackman told Sci-Fi Wire.
> 
> ...




from http://www.killermovies.com/f/thefountain/




> The Fountain
> Starring: Hugh Jackman, Cate Blanchett, Ellen Burstyn
> 
> Director: Darren Aronofsky
> ...


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 27, 2005)

Okay - so, kept hearing different things about this one and last I heard was it was supposed to drop sometime in November 2005 (I think)...


this one might get to the theater at some point...


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 13, 2005)

Trailer for the movie can be found here.

You'll need Quicktime7 and at least Windows 2000 to play it, but it's REALLY cool!


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 9, 2005)

Ahhh... and now... the Graphic Novel.

If you want it - be prepared, it's in hardback and it's like $25 - $30.  But it's REALLY good! 

The story is fantastic.


----------



## Highlander II (Apr 7, 2006)

And there's more -

Last week, I think, there was a 'test screening' of the film and AICN.com has reviews up - sorry, I don't have links at my fingertips or I'd link you, but google 'The Fountain' and you'll get them.

The reviews are mixed, but overall, it seems people like the film.

I *think* it's now slated for Fall 2006 release, but Warner Brothers hasn't stamped anything in stone yet.

And, btw, the official movie site doesn't do much more than 'ooze' right now.  I don't know if it's gonna ever do more than that, but hey, this *is* Darren Aronofsky.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Apr 8, 2006)

Woah. At first I thought this thread was going to be about that movie that was based on Ann Rand's Fountainhead... brainfart moment. Heh.

This seems really interesting. When you get more links, feel free to post them!  It'll remind me to google and check IMDB.


----------



## Highlander II (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah - I'd drag 'em over - but I don't have 'em at the tips here and it would take a while to pull out the cool ones.

You can get the graphic novel from Amazon.com though.

And I've heard the movie's slated for release in October of this year... 

here's hopin'!


----------



## LeoCrow (Jun 16, 2006)

*The Fountain : Darren Aronofsky*

You may know Darren Aronofsky from Pi and Requiem for a Dream. Both movies brilliant and different. Now we may be getting another unique movie with The Fountain. Have you ever heard of it? IMDB says we will be getting it on October. What do you think about it? A 30 second taste can be found here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5ra6w8T0RE


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: The Fountain : Darren Aronofsky*

I really enjoyed Pi so I'll be looking out for this one


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: The Fountain : Darren Aronofsky*

I've been keen on this one for awhile. Brad Pitt was originally attached to star with Cate Blanchett, but things fell through, and since then Aronofsky has moved forward with a fraction of the initial budget and with Jackman and Weisz instead. Should be good, I feel.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: The Fountain : Darren Aronofsky*

Never saw *Requiem for a Dream*, though I kept meaning to; but Pi was impressive. Thanks for the info, folks.


----------



## weaveworld (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: The Fountain : Darren Aronofsky*

*Looking forward to it..

*


----------



## Michael Allen-Wyer (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: The Fountain : Darren Aronofsky*

Hi my name is Michael Allen-Wyer I am 15 years old my brithday was last Monday

Michael


----------



## Michael Allen-Wyer (Jun 17, 2006)

*The Fountain : Darren Aronofsky*

Hi my name is Michael Allen-Wyer Iam 15 years old last Monday how old are you and my brithday is on 12.6.1991

My email assress is

*Mod Edit:* No email addresses to be given or asked for, please. That usually invites spam.


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 22, 2006)

The Fountain - official site 

The Wiki - 

The JoBlo Review 

The AICN review 


I think that's most of what I'd found before... 



Oh - *RELEASE DATE* - 13 October 2006


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: The Fountain*

And there's more!

If you go to the official site now - it's more than just oozing goo.

The Fountain - trailers - both the 'teaser' that was released back in December and the official one released either last month or the month before.

I cannot WAIT for this movie!  Even worse is that it's been bumped to NOVEMBER - the end of Nov at that!  Thanksgiving weekend.  Argh.  Warner Bros - STOP moving my movie!


----------



## Highlander II (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: The Fountain*

Article on "The Fountain" from "Creative Screenwriting" - it's a scan, so images.  Also - *heavy on the spoilers*...


----------



## BookStop (Nov 14, 2006)

*The Fountain*

Has anyone seen previews for this one yet?

The Fountain (2006)

It looks really good, but I heard some of the prescreening viewings went horribly with booing - then others went briliantly with standing ovations.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: The Fountain*

The one trailer I've seen has no specific info - for some reason it kind of cheesed me off.  It was just a slew of scenes that gave no info on what the movie was about at all.  Of course, seeing as it seems to be my kind of movie, regardless of the story I'll probably see it ;-P


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: The Fountain*

We have a thread with details on this movie HERE.  Closing this one and dicussion can continue over there - just to keep things linear.


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: The Fountain*

Continuing from a comment in this thread ->



dwndrgn said:


> The one trailer I've seen has no specific info - for some reason it kind of cheesed me off.  It was just a slew of scenes that gave no info on what the movie was about at all.  Of course, seeing as it seems to be my kind of movie, regardless of the story I'll probably see it ;-P



The 'teaser' trailer didn't have much at all.  There's a newer trailer - the one that you might see on TV now that has a little more.

Official Fountain website - has the new trailer, production stills and something called 'Experience' - which is pretty cool and gives some further insight into the film.

And, from what I understand, trying to put into words what the film is 'about' is a difficult task.  

I'll let you know how true that is after I see it next week! 

*Release date for The Fountain: 22 November 2006*


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 27, 2006)

I've seen this movie twice - and loved it both times!

I don't want to say too much about the story itself for interpretation and spoiler reasons.  This is one of those movies that you have to see and ponder and come to your own conclusions.  

But if you want to read my initial thoughts after the first viewing, you can see those in my LJ.

If anyone else has seen it and wants to discuss - jump in and we'll cover up the spoilers.


----------



## intheknow (Dec 8, 2006)

two years in the making...i have a feeling this will be worth every delay


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 8, 2006)

intheknow said:


> two years in the making...i have a feeling this will be worth every delay



I think Darren's actually been working on it for 10 years.  He had initially cast Brad Pitt and Cate Blanchet (sp?) in the roles of Tommy and Izzi, but Brad ditched the project somewhere along the line and Darren put it on hold until he got someone to back it again and he grabbed Hugh and Hugh suggested Rachel for Izzi - and now we have "The Fountain".

And it truly is a beautiful film.


----------

